# Udder engorgement



## jona (Jan 16, 2011)

Hello!
My nubian doe (2 kidding) kidded yesterday with triplets. They all seem to be nursing fine, but her udder still looks and feels tight and heavy. It does not seem like they are emptying it at all. Should I milk her out or just let it be? I don't need extra colostrum, I am just concerned about her getting mastitis from being so full.
Thanks,
Ana.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I'd milk her out some ....so she is comfortable...it is good ...that you are keeping an eye on her..... at least until the kids... can nurse more from her.... :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree,you can milk her some to relieve pressure...it will even help the kids latch on better if she's soft. What you do milk from her wouldn't be useable by you but if you have any other critters they'd enjoy the treat.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree, go ahead and milk her out a little bit. You can freeze the colostrum for an emergency or throw it. 
Congrats on the new babies!


----------



## jona (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the answers.
I did milk her out last night and the udder feels much better today. It's still plenty full though, so I'll probably have to do it again.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How is she doing today? I know I have had does that get such a big tight udder, the babies can not latch on and it hurts mom when they nurse she she does not like them on. 

Congratulations on the triplets.


----------



## jona (Jan 16, 2011)

She is letting the kids nurse without any visible discomfort. But the udder gets very tight by the night time. It's amazing how much more milk she has now, comparing to last year when she was FF!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

FF ...are just beginning with udder development... each year ...they will expand ... until they reach full capacity in a mature udder.... :wink: 

if she needs some relief...do so....I am glad ...you are watching that....don't worry... the kids... as they get a little older .....will keep up enough... so you won't have to milk her... :thumb:


----------

